

5 Cool Unix Hacks - danielrm26
http://nathanleclaire.com/blog/2013/10/27/5-cool-unix-hacks-for-fun-and-productivity#22blAbh

======
plus9z
In regard to the first tip, I use `git add -i` even more often, because it
gives you an interactive prompt that asks you which files you want to add to a
commit (i.e. you don't have to type out the whole filename(s) each time).

